# Aldi - MP4 Player



## josie80 (12 Jul 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering has anyone bought any electronics from aldi and are they any use, there's an MP4 player on sale today i was thinking of buying but just wanted to see what people thought of there electronics,

Thanks


----------



## aircobra19 (12 Jul 2007)

My experience is that they are usually poor and the sound quality isn't that great. That said if you don't know any better you'll not notice.


----------



## athens2004 (12 Jul 2007)

I went to two aldi shops today to buy it ........and it was sold out.


----------



## Guest122 (13 Jul 2007)

I bought the Aldi mp3 (1 gb) player about 2yrs ago and found it very good.  Has been used almost every day and has had a tough life. Thrown into bags got splashed in rain (not soaked) etc.  Sound quality also quite good - use good headphones if you want better.  Overall very happy with it - except when they brought out a 2gb version this year for less money. Technology progress I guess...

BB


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> My experience is that they are usually poor and the sound quality isn't that great. That said if you don't know any better you'll not notice.


You can buy from _Lidl/Aldi_ and if you find that the goods are not to your satifaction (and this does not necessarily mean faulty) then you can bring them back for a full no quibble refund within 30 days as long as you have your receipt and the goods and packaging are all intact. You might want to clean the ear wax off the headphone buds first though.


----------



## aircobra19 (13 Jul 2007)

Breffni Boy2 said:


> I....use good headphones if you want better.....



I reckon your more likely to hear the poor quality with better earphones than with worse ones. Stick to the worse ones and you'll be blissfully unaware.


----------

